# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Stress, Αγχος, Φόβος, Γενικευμένη Αγχώδης Διαταραχή >  Βοήθειααααα

## Logic

Παιδιά καλησπέρα.χρειαζομαι την βοήθεια σας.Ειμαι 16 χρόνων και όλα ξεκίνησαν απο ένα λάιβ που είχα πάει να ακούσω το αγαπημένο μου συγκρότημα.Εκει δεν ξέρω τι ακριβώς έπαθα αλλα είχα τάση για εμετό και φοβόμουν πως θα κάνω εμετό μπροστά στον κόσμο(έκανα τελικά αλλα μετά το λάιβ).οι επόμενες 2-3 μέρες κύλισαν ήρεμα μέχρι που μια μέρα στο σχολείο μου μπαίνει η σκέψη πως θα κάνω εμετό.ετσι όταν πηγαίνοντας σπίτι απο το άγχος έκανα εμετό πολλές φορές εμετό.πηγα στο νοσοκομείο και εκεί μου είπαν πως έχω γαστρεντερίτιδα(μ@@@ιες ήξερα πως προέρχεται απο το άγχος αλλα δεν ήξερα τι να πω στους δικούς μου).μετα απο 2 μέρες ηρέμησα λίγο αλλα πλέον συνέχεια καταπίνω και νιώθω ότι ξεραίνεται ο λαϊμος μου και συνέχεια πρέπει να μασάω μια τσίχλα η να πίνω νερό.φοβαμαι πολύ σκέφτομαι πως θα κλειδωθω σπίτι απο αυτήν την φοβία γιατί θα φοβάμαι να βγαίνω έξω μην το παθω πάλι,μετα αγχώνομαι γιατί σκέφτομαι πως θα το έχω μια ζωή αυτο και δεν θα μπορώ να ειμαι όπως πριν ένα φυσιολογικό παιδί.Θελω πίσω την παλιά και ήρεμη ζωή μου δεν το αντέχω αλλο .

----------


## elis

Αδερφε υπαρχουν φαρμακα για να μην κανεισ εμετο μεχρι να ηρεμησεισ εισαι μικροσ για ψυχιατρικα φαρμακα μην παρεισ εχει καταστασεισ η ζωη πολυ χειροτερεσ απο αυτο που σου συμβαινει

----------


## deletedmember060818a

Όσο δεν βρίσκεις τρόπο να καταπολεμησεις το άγχος έτσι θα είναι. Το έχω περάσει σε εξεταστικές περιόδους και ξέρω πόσο απαίσιο είναι από όλες τις πλευρές του. Πρέπει να ηρεμήσεις και να βρεις τι ακριβώς σου προκαλεί όλο αυτό το πράγμα. Είναι πολύ άσχημο και το έχω περάσει οπότε μπορώ να μπω στη θέση σου. Εμένα με βοηθούσε αυτό που λες με τη Τσίχλα. 9/10 φορές όταν μου έρχονταν η τάση αυτή για εμετό κατάφερνα μασώντας τσίχλα να μην κάνω. Καλό θα ήταν πάντως λόγω της ηλικίας και αν έχεις και καλή σχέση με τους γονείς σου να πεις κάτι.. Ίσως βοηθήσει το ενδιαφέρον που σου δείξουν. Πες τους τι σε πιέζει και τι σου έχει συμβεί.

----------


## Logic

Νομίζω πως ειναι φοβία αλλα οχι στον εμετό δεν φοβάμαι τον εμετό αλλα δεν ξέρω εχει κολλήσει το μυαλό μου και καθε φορά που βγαίνω έξω αν δεν μασάω η αν δεν πίνω κατι νιώθω να ξεραίνεται ο λαιμός μου και καταπίνω συνέχεια και μετα αγχονομαι κατευθείαν.οταν ξεχνιέμαι όμως μου περνάει για λίγο

----------


## Logic

> Όσο δεν βρίσκεις τρόπο να καταπολεμησεις το άγχος έτσι θα είναι. Το έχω περάσει σε εξεταστικές περιόδους και ξέρω πόσο απαίσιο είναι από όλες τις πλευρές του. Πρέπει να ηρεμήσεις και να βρεις τι ακριβώς σου προκαλεί όλο αυτό το πράγμα. Είναι πολύ άσχημο και το έχω περάσει οπότε μπορώ να μπω στη θέση σου. Εμένα με βοηθούσε αυτό που λες με τη Τσίχλα. 9/10 φορές όταν μου έρχονταν η τάση αυτή για εμετό κατάφερνα μασώντας τσίχλα να μην κάνω. Καλό θα ήταν πάντως λόγω της ηλικίας και αν έχεις και καλή σχέση με τους γονείς σου να πεις κάτι.. Ίσως βοηθήσει το ενδιαφέρον που σου δείξουν. Πες τους τι σε πιέζει και τι σου έχει συμβεί.


Μα ολη μέρα σκέφτομαι αυτο το πράγμα.ολο άγχος για το αν θα φύγει αυτο το πράγμα επίσης αρχίζω κ εξετάσεις και δεν μπορώ να διαβάσω.οταν βγαίνω με το ζόρι έχω πάντα 3-4 τσίχλες μαζί μου και οταν τις μασάω ειμαι σαν να μην έχω τπτ και ειμαι ήρεμος.να πω πως ειμαι ένα πολύ κοινωνικό παιδί και ήμουν σχεδόν καθε μέρα ολη μέρα έξω

----------


## menis_64

Ιδψχ είναι.... Δηλαδή φοβάσαι να μην πάθεις κάτι και το παθαίνεις... Καλύτερα να ζητήσεις βοήθεια από ένα ψυχοθεραπευτη... 

Εστάλη από Redmi 4X στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

ισως δε σ αρεσει το νερο και οταν το πινεις γινεσαι χειροτερα

----------


## deletedmember060818a

Δεν παίζει κάτι με το νερό. Απλά αν είσαι σε τέτοια φάση και πίνεις υγρά γίνεται χειρότερο. Ειδικά οι χυμοί θυμάμαι με πειραζαν περισσότερο. Και κάποιες φορές τα αναψυκτικά.

----------


## diamont

Καλησπέρα.

Προσπάθησε όσο είναι νωρίς, να το καταπολεμήσεις με τις σκέψεις ή να επισκεφτείς κάποιο ψυχολόγο. ΣΕ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ, μην προσπαθήσεις να πάρεις ψυχικά φάρμακα. Εκτός του ότι είναι νωρίς, είναι κάτι αντικειμενικά ασήμαντο μπροστά σε άλλες καταστάσεις. Κατανοώ το άγχος σου, απλώς πρόσεχε μη σε κατακτήσει αυτό..

(Σου μιλάει κάποιος με πολύυυυυυ άγχος)  :Smile:

----------


## Logic

Καταρχάς σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις συμβουλές σας.Δεν νομίζω πως έχω φοβία με τον εμετό απλά με εχει αγχώσει η ολη φάση.με το που βγαίνω απο το σπίτι(αν και απο χθες το παθαίνω και μέσα στο σπίτι) αρχίζω ολη την ώρα λεω τωρα θα ξεραθεί το στόμα μου και ο λαιμός μου και θα κάνω εμετό και μετα σκέφτομαι τα χειρότερα και στην τελική το προκαλώ εγω αν και δεν κάνω εμετό στην τελική η έστω πολύ σπάνια και ξέρω ότι όλο αυτο ειναι κατασκεύασμα του μυαλό μου αλλα δεν μπορώ να το αποβάλλω ίσως το πέρασμα του χρόνου βοηθήσει δεν ξέρω τι να πω

----------


## diamont

> Καταρχάς σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις συμβουλές σας������.Δεν νομίζω πως έχω φοβία με τον εμετό απλά με εχει αγχώσει η ολη φάση.με το που βγαίνω απο το σπίτι(αν και απο χθες το παθαίνω και μέσα στο σπίτι) αρχίζω ολη την ώρα λεω τωρα θα ξεραθεί το στόμα μου και ο λαιμός μου και θα κάνω εμετό και μετα σκέφτομαι τα χειρότερα και στην τελική το προκαλώ εγω αν και δεν κάνω εμετό στην τελική η έστω πολύ σπάνια και ξέρω ότι όλο αυτο ειναι κατασκεύασμα του μυαλό μου αλλα δεν μπορώ να το αποβάλλω ίσως το πέρασμα του χρόνου βοηθήσει δεν ξέρω τι να πω


Ηρέμησε. Όλα θα πάνε καλά. Σκέψου ήρεμα και λογικά. Από εκεί που ήσουν μια χαρά μην το αφήσεις να σου δημιουργήσει θέματα. Όλα θα πάνε καλά. Αν νιώθεις τόσο χάλια, πιες ένα ρόφημα τσαγιού για να χαλαρώσεις και επισκέψου ένα ψυχολόγο! ΠΡΙΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΡΓΑ!

----------


## Logic

Μα δεν ξέρω τι να πω και στους δικούς μου με βλέπουν που ειμαι ετσι αν και προσπαθώ να μην τους το πολυδειχνω και με ρωτάνε τι εχεις;δεν ξέρω τι να τους πω μου ειναι πολύ δύσκολο γιατί ειναι πολύ περίεργο όλο αυτο

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

δεν απαντησες αν σ αρεσει το νερο ομως

----------


## Logic

Τι εννοείς φίλε;Δεν παίζει κανένα ρόλο το νερό

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

μπορει να μη σ αρεσει το νερο και επειδη δε θες να το πιεις το κανεις εμετο

----------


## Sonia

Είσαι διακοπές με φίλους ή με την οικογένειά σου; Σε κάποιο σπίτι, σε συγγενείς ή αλλού σε ξενοδοχείο; Για πόσο καιρό; Πως είναι το καθημερινό σου πρόγραμμα;

----------


## Logic

Με την οικογένεια μου σε ξενοδοχείο. Το Σάββατο θα επιστρέψω σπίτι μου το πρωί μέχρι μεσημέρι-απόγευμα ειμαι θάλασσα μετα καμία βόλτα έξω.σημερα ημουν πολυ χάλια θελω να γυρίσω σπίτι περιμένω πως κ πως να περάσουν οι μέρες

----------


## Anna137

> Με την οικογένεια μου σε ξενοδοχείο. Το Σάββατο θα επιστρέψω σπίτι μου το πρωί μέχρι μεσημέρι-απόγευμα ειμαι θάλασσα μετα καμία βόλτα έξω.σημερα ημουν πολυ χάλια θελω να γυρίσω σπίτι περιμένω πως κ πως να περάσουν οι μέρες


Logic...εχω την αίσθηση ότι το όνομα σου πρέπει να γίνει....paralogic...εγω ήθελα πολύ να σε βοηθήσω, αλλά έχω την εντύπωση οτι δεν έχεις αυτιά ή οτι δε θέλεις να έχεις...δεν εξηγείται αλλιώς...και προφανώς για να μην έχουν ανησυχήσει πολύ οι δικοί σου, μάλλον δεν έχεις τίποτα. Δε μπορεί μια μητέρα και ένας πατέρας να βλέπουν το παιδί τους έτσι και να μη κάνουν τίποτα αλλά να πηγαίνετε διακοπές, να περνούν οι άλλοι ωραία κ εσένα να σε βλέπουν χάλια κ να μην ανοιγετε μια συζήτηση για το πρόβλημα σου...εκτός αν δεν είσαι χάλια κ μας δουλεύεις ομαδικά τον τελευταίο μήνα....τι να πω...καλή τύχη!

----------


## Logic

Προσπαθω να το μην το δείχνω.Αν νομίζεις ότι σε κοροϊδεύω σε ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια σου αλλα μην μου ξανά απαντήσεις τότε

----------


## Sonia

Γιατί όμως προσπαθείς να μην το δείχνεις; Κάνεις εμετό κρυφά ας πούμε; Οι γονείς σου μάλλον δεν έχουν καταλάβει την έκταση του προβλήματος επειδή τους το κρύβεις. Δεν είναι κακό να τους πεις στα ίσια "Δεν έχετε καταλάβει πόσο υποφέρω, νομίζω ένας ψυχολόγος θα με βοηθούσε". Αν το ανέφερες μία φορά στην μητέρα σου και δεν το ξανασυζητήσατε, μπορεί να σε βλέπει κάπως αγχωμένο αλλά να νομίζει ότι σιγά-σιγά σου περνάει και να φοβάται ότι αν σου ανοίξει αυτή συζήτηση θα στο ξαναθυμίσει και θα γίνεις χειρότερα.

----------


## elis

Κι εγω το εχω αυτο δε με ενοχλει

----------


## Logic

Και οταν με ρωτάει τωρα που είμαστε στην διακοπές τι έχω τους λεω τίποτα δεν θελω να τους στεναχωρώ

----------


## Logic

καλημέρα παιδιά μόλις ξύπνησα με κατι σαν κρίση πανικού δεν αντέχω αλλο θα παθω και τίποτα στο τέλος.δεν αντέχω να ζω αλλο αυτο το μαρτύριο

----------


## diamont

> καλημέρα παιδιά μόλις ξύπνησα με κατι σαν κρίση πανικού δεν αντέχω αλλο θα παθω και τίποτα στο τέλος.δεν αντέχω να ζω αλλο αυτο το μαρτύριο


Έχεις επισκεφτεί κάποιον ειδικό;

----------


## Delmember031219

> καλημέρα παιδιά μόλις ξύπνησα με κατι σαν κρίση πανικού δεν αντέχω αλλο θα παθω και τίποτα στο τέλος.δεν αντέχω να ζω αλλο αυτο το μαρτύριο


Πες τους γονείς σου ξεκάθαρα τι συμβαίνει και πες τους να πας σε κάποιο γιατρό.

----------


## Logic

Οχι δεν έχω πάει εκανα 3 εμετούς απο το πρωί και ξύπνησα πολυ νωρίς απο το άγχος.ιδρωνω πολυ τρέμω και κανω καταστροφικές σκέψεις πχ. Ότι θα πεθάνω,κατι θα παθω κτλπ.ειμαι σε πολυ άσχημη κατάσταση

----------


## Sonia

> Πες τους γονείς σου ξεκάθαρα τι συμβαίνει και πες τους να πας σε κάποιο γιατρό.


Αυτό ακριβώς.

----------


## Logic

Πρέπει...εκεί που είχα σταματήσει τους εμετόυς τωρα πάλι τα ίδια και φοβαμαι τωρα πολυ μην παθω τιποτα και αυτο πιστεύω με κανει να συνεχίσω να κανω εμετό.φοβαμαι πως θα αδυνατίσω πολυ και ότι θα παθω τιποτα σοβαρό.ρε παιδιά αντιμετωπιζεται αυτο; Έχω διαβάσει περιστατικά με άτομα που είχαν φοβία με τον εμετό αλλα αυτοί δεν έκαναν

----------


## Sonia

Βρε 'συ, στο είπαμε σε όλους τους τόνους, το μεγαλοποιείς στο μυαλό σου όλο αυτό και αγχώνεσαι περισσότερο και έχεις πιο έντονα ψυχοσωματικά και μετά αγχώνεσαι περισσότερο και φτου κι απ΄την αρχή. Φαύλος κύκλος! Δεν θα πάθεις κάτι σοβαρό από αυτό, απλά ταλαιπωριέσαι χωρίς λόγο. Αφού δεν μπορείς να το ξεπεράσεις από μόνος σου, μίλα με κάποιον ψυχολόγο. Δεν είναι ντροπή, γιατί δεν μιλάς ανοιχτά με τους γονιούς σου;

----------


## Logic

Δεν ξέρω μου ειναι δύσκολο

----------


## marouli66

> Νομίζω πως ειναι φοβία αλλα οχι στον εμετό δεν φοβάμαι τον εμετό αλλα δεν ξέρω εχει κολλήσει το μυαλό μου και καθε φορά που βγαίνω έξω αν δεν μασάω η αν δεν πίνω κατι νιώθω να ξεραίνεται ο λαιμός μου και καταπίνω συνέχεια και μετα αγχονομαι κατευθείαν.οταν ξεχνιέμαι όμως μου περνάει για λίγο


να το το ειπες και μονος σου.......''οταν ξεχνιεμαι περναει''.......αυτο πρεπει να καταφερεις εκει ειναι το μυστικο....να διωχνεις το φοβο και να αποσπας την προσοχη σου με κατι αλλο(πχ με το τι εχεις να κανεις μετα κλπ

----------


## elis

Μονο εγω εχω ψυχολογικα μου φαινεται εδω μεσα

----------


## Logic

Σήμερα πήγα στον ψυχολόγο....

----------


## Delmember031219

Και τι σου είπε;

----------


## Logic

Ότι συμβαίνει σε πολλούς και πως θα το αντιμετωπίσουμε

----------


## Kalissi

Καλησπερα! Απαντω τοσο καθυστερημενα , διοτι μολις ειδα το μηνυμα σου και μαλιστα τυχαια.. 
Δεν παιρνω καποια φαρμακευτικη αγωγη. Δουλευω με εναν ψυχοθεραπευτη εδω και 10 περιπου μηνες, που ειναι πολυ υποστηρικτικος και ενω δεν ειναι κατα των χαπιων σε ολες τις περιπτωσεις ,θεωρει πως στη δικη μου υπαρχει και αλλος δρομος. 
Οποτε ναι, ειναι αποτελεσμα κατα ενα μεγαλο ποσοστο της ψυχοθεραπειας. 
Συγνωμη για την καθυστερηση

----------

